# Viber free for Windows Phone, Android and IOS



## k_i_m (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi.


I just wanted to know if there are some users that use this great app for android, IOS and Windows Phone, the name of the app is *Viber* , with Viber you can call for FREE and you can text message for FREE all over the world but your friend must also be using Viber to call for free.


So i just wanted to know any comments about this app which i really love and been using it for more then one year, and i downloaded it from google play, and how many users that use this app ? 


Any comments on this app? is it good<>bad , is it heavy or not ?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I've used Vox for similar purposes.


----------

